# Newbie w/ a Series 2 would like to know how to hack



## putunxtc (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey everyone. I just bought a SA Series 2 Model TCD540040 at a garage sale for $10. I would like to know how I can hack this unit so I can use it like a VCR or I think ya'll call it a MVR without a subscription. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can't do anything with a S2 without a subscription hacked or otherwise.
There are no hacks that allow you to use a S2 Tivo without a sub.


----------



## putunxtc (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks for the info. now what can i do with this unit besides opening it up and keeping the hard drive or selling it on ebay?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

That's about it.


----------



## putunxtc (Apr 29, 2007)

if i buy a direct tv with tivo built in. can i use it without the direct tv service subscription and the tivo subscription? that is just use it as a recorder and then be able to transfer the movies or tv shows to my computer as files to burn to dvd's?

i have a comcast motorola dvr now and everyone says there is no way i can get the files off that dvr to my computer. do you know anything about that?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no
a dtv tivo will ONLY record Direct TV
If you want a unit that will allow you to xfer shows to dvd you will need to either buy a sub for the unit you have, or buy a dvd recorder with tivo built in. Those units come with what is called "tivo basic" and don't require a sub.


----------



## eviltroll99 (May 3, 2007)

Apologies, I think my original post was not an appropritate topic for the forum. Thanks for the information.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

We couldn't comment on TOS ("Theft Of Service").


----------

